# Do any native species transport tads?



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I was working in the greenhouse today when I noticed some small white spheres in one of my orchid's substrate. I just overlooked them and assumed they were tiny styrofoam chunks or fertilizer pellets. Then, I took a closer look. They are amphibian eggs. The tiny tads move when the egg is disturbed. I am puzzled because I thought most temperate frogs laid their eggs directly into bodies of water. There isn't even any standing water in the greenhouse for the tads to fall into once they are developed, so I'm assuming these have to be transported. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Umm well I don't know much about Louisiana fauna but you could move them to a tank with gravel substrate that slants into a pond area. Then put the eggs on the slant. The tads would break out of the egg and would flop into the water. Then as they grow someone migh be able to identify them. how many eggs are there?


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Sounds like a greenhouse frog, _Eleutherodactylus_ sp. They have been introduced to the southeast U.S. and undergo direct development, hatching out of the eggs as tiny froglets.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Tony, 

You beat me to it. That was my first thought. 

Ed


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Never mind my suggestion


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I knew you guys would know the answer! Thanks


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

Probably E.planirostris, but there are other options... any knowledge of where the plant came from?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

The plant came from a local nursery. I think it's the species you named as well. I checked a book on Louisiana reptiles and amphibians, and this species was listed.


----------

